# happy holidays



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello my expat friends in Mexico - I send my wishes that everyone enjoys this time of year of reflection, celebration, reaching out to friends and family, counting our blessings,and eating like crazy. This will be our last Christmas in the states as our move is near. We accepted a caretaker job in Xcalak Yukatan to mind a rental property in exchange for free housing. It is a dream come true since I will be on the ocean and close to Belize. Anyone near that area?

This has been a trying year for me and I am given another year to make it better, and I am grateful and blessed. Peace and love - Deborah and Marco in Sacramento California


----------



## WomanOnTheGo (Dec 12, 2013)

And everyone who is in Mexico, be sure to enjoy the music and decorations and displays you will hear and see right up to January 6! I love the unabashed nature of the Nativity displays that I have seen in so many towns.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Indeed. I have come to resent the constant buy buy buy mentality here and it is shoved down our throats by a constant barrage of ads from thanksgiving to new year. I hope that Mexico does not adopt this corporate manipulation


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

deborahc9133 said:


> Indeed. I have come to resent the constant buy buy buy mentality here and it is shoved down our throats by a constant barrage of ads from thanksgiving to new year. I hope that Mexico does not adopt this corporate manipulation


At least in Mexico City, shopping at all times of the year is a favorite activity. Now the Federal government has started something "El Buen Fin" ("fin" is short for "fin de semana"). It takes place sometime between the middle and the end of November, usually over a long weekend, and most stores around the country feature (supposedly) big sales on everything from clothes to furniture to electronics. It is based on Black Friday in the US.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Buen_Fin


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

*great.....*

That is sad to me that the ridiculous Black Friday is spreading. It takes away from the meaning of the holiday. I can see how it may be beneficial in Mexico to offer people good deals, but I hope that the best of America spreads rather the worst. Of course, this is just my opinion and I feel strongly about the direction this is taking!


----------

